# Anti seizure and anxiety strain



## mckenzie41 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have recently discovered that blueberry x haze or most skunk crosses which have high THC and low CBD seem to make me very ill especially skunk, i become verry tight chested and am a lot more prone to seizures. I also have psychosis which is made much worse by these strains. 

Can any 1 suggest any good strains for my condition im currently medicating with my own strain i created its bc blueberry x sour lemon kush x rascals og fire kush which unfortunately ive not really been able to stabilize 70% of the phenos help me but the other 30% mostly the strawberry / lemon smelling phenos make me hallucinate which is not good. 

I think what i need is a higher CBD level i dont think it particularly matters if thc is at a 1:1 ratio Will any indica dominant plant have this affect and will a high CBD low THC plant not get me stoned as that would be a downside i like to be stoned and relaxed not walking round looking for things to do cerebal highs really bring on the anxiety.


----------



## charface (Feb 24, 2014)

Are you making simpson oil?
If so I would find an indica dom.
If you need to smoke ontop of that you can but my understanding is that you
will get the most med benefits from
a high cbd indica made into rso


----------



## mckenzie41 (Feb 25, 2014)

no i haven't heard of simpson oil can it be made from the keith and small buds as id like to keep the main colas for smoking i am thinking of trying to select my most indica kush i have 1 particular pheno which sends me straight of to sleep after 2-3 joints does this indicate a high cbd as there is little to no cerebal side and it tastes beutiful like old school master kush.


----------



## charface (Feb 25, 2014)

Youtube
run from the cure.

A heavy indica should work.
From your mention of 1:1 ratios
I think you are familiar with cbd crew
and others working on legit meds.

but I cant really recomend something 
that is gonna stop seizures
and still get you high when you smoke it
because I dont think it exists.

Plenty of epeleptics smoke pot and have
seizures. 

like I said.
Make some oil that you injest for health

Save your smoking pot for smoking.
If you find it helps. Tell people :thumbup:


----------



## mckenzie41 (Feb 26, 2014)

I definitely will from my experience its the sativa's that make me worse or the hybrids which lean more towards sativa although there are sum exeptions to this jack herer helps but its more sativa than indica.


----------



## charface (Feb 26, 2014)

I understand completly.
I found a strain called uw.

mostly indica. No paranoia.
Very important for people with anxiety.
The last thing I need is my mind running
wild. sux


----------



## mckenzie41 (Feb 26, 2014)

Do you find skunk and haze bad for paranoia and a confused thought process and anxiety there the ones i stay away from, unfortunately super skunk is very popular in my area so that's all i can get in between grows, and i cant really do anything once im stoned.


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Feb 26, 2014)

Idk if you are looking to get high also? But there are a few oils that prevent seizures and anxiety. 100% Cbd. Google "Cibdex" Its a cbd only oil.

Its also legal.


----------



## mckenzie41 (Feb 26, 2014)

thanks fourzerotwo that will also help with my psychosis and is legal i would possibly not even smoke cannabis with this, as when i dont smoke it all my symptoms get much worse and the meds they give me make me worse so it was kind of smoke or sum how find the money to make oil and sustain the supply in a country where there only to happy to lock people up for pot.

How much oil can be extracted from 10 ounces of buds i always thought it was in the region of about 80 ml n thats expensive.


----------



## FourZeroTwo (Feb 26, 2014)

To make 80ml of oil, you would need over a pound of marijuana. A pound creates roughly 2 ounces of oil or 55-60 ml.

So with 10 ounces, you would probably make around 30-35 ml of oil.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 15, 2014)

so much wrong here..
forget Rick Simpson's name completely.

if you can provide pharmacodynamics on cb2 receptors mediating a seizure I will ask Sunni to ban this account never to return


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 15, 2014)

here from my last conversation about this
"CB1-receptor antagonism resulted in seizure durations that were protracted to a level consistent with the clinical condition status epilepticus. Furthermore, we determined that during an short-term pilocarpine-induced seizure, levels of the endogenous CB1 ligand 2-arachidonylglycerol increased significantly within the hippocampal brain region. These data not only indicate anticonvulsant activity of exogenously applied cannabinoids but also suggest that endogenous cannabinoid tone modulates seizure termination and duration through activation of the CB1 receptor"... cbd is a cb1 antagonist the opposite of what you want for seizures.Cb1 receptors are naturally activated during a seizure to modulate excitement. A seizure isn't related to what cb2 helps. Again cbd is a cb1 antagonist, studies show in cb1 knockout rats that seizures were increased. A sativa dominant strain low in thcv high in cbc is a bit more specific


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> here from my last conversation about this
> "CB1-receptor antagonism resulted in seizure durations that were protracted to a level consistent with the clinical condition status epilepticus. Furthermore, we determined that during an short-term pilocarpine-induced seizure, levels of the endogenous CB1 ligand 2-arachidonylglycerol increased significantly within the hippocampal brain region. These data not only indicate anticonvulsant activity of exogenously applied cannabinoids but also suggest that endogenous cannabinoid tone modulates seizure termination and duration through activation of the CB1 receptor"... cbd is a cb1 antagonist the opposite of what you want for seizures.Cb1 receptors are naturally activated during a seizure to modulate excitement. A seizure isn't related to what cb2 helps. Again cbd is a cb1 antagonist, studies show in cb1 knockout rats that seizures were increased. A sativa dominant strain low in thcv high in cbc is a bit more specific



Are you suggesting that meds rich in cbd are not effective in helping reduce seizures??


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 16, 2014)

Rats rendered chronically epileptic by bilateral implantation of cobalt into frontal cortices were simultaneously prepared with permanent electrodes for longitudinal recording of the electroencephalogram (EEG) and electromyogram (EMG). Delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol (delta-8-THC; 10 mg/kg), delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (delta-9-THC; 10 mg/kg), cannabidiol (CBD; 60 mg/kg), or polyvinylpyrrolidone (PVP) vehicle (2 ml/kg) was administered IP twice daily from day 7 through 10 after cobalt implantation, at which time generalized seizure activity in non-treated cobalt-epileptic rats was maximal. Relative to PVP-treated controls, CBD did not alter the frequency of appearance of seizures during the course of repeated administration. In contrast, both delta-8-THC and delta-9-THC markedly reduced the incidence of seizures 



Im not saying it won't slightly reduce certain types of seizures unrelated to the activation of cb receptors....

but yes


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Hmmm. That has not been my personal experience with humans. Granted, they are not ingesting 100% cannabidiol


----------

